# Iweb existe plus ?



## terodrel (14 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir/ bonjour.

J'ai fait un tour de mes application (je viens de switch) et j'ai pas trouver Iweb, je comptais faire un site avec l'applis de apple, j'ai fait un tour sur le site de apple, et quand j'ai souhaiter faire une mise à jours à partir du site, il ma diriger vers l'app store qui n'a pas trouver l'applis Iweb.

Apple  arrêter de proposer Iweb ?


----------



## DanMac (14 Novembre 2011)

Pour avoir iWeb, il faut l'acheter dans l'Apple Store et non par l'App Store. iWeb fait partie de la suite iLife 11. Lien sur l'Apple Store Suisse -> http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/MC623D/A/iLife-11?fnode=MTY1NDAzOA il doit y avoir la même page sur le français ou belge


----------



## NQuoi (14 Novembre 2011)

Je crois qu'iWeb et iDVD ne sont plus supportés par Apple...
Ils sont donc amenés à disparaître à terme...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2011)

En effet iWeb, n'est plus fourni sur les machines neuves. Il vous faudra donc acheter iLife.


----------



## terodrel (14 Novembre 2011)

lol si je me suis pris un Imac c'était aussi pour les applis Ilife ... 

Sinon vous connaissez une applis alternative et en français ?


----------



## NQuoi (15 Novembre 2011)

iLife c'est 49 , un cadeau de Noël par exemple.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2011)

Webacapela ressemble a iweb. mais pour 49 euros, je prefere ilife...


----------



## terodrel (15 Novembre 2011)

Je vois pas l'intérêt de acheter ilife à 49 euros, juste pour avoir iweb et i dvd, les applis garage band, iMovies et iphoto sont déjà sur mon mac .


En plus j'ai entendu que apple allée arrêter de soutenir Iweb c vrais ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2011)

terodrel a dit:


> En plus j'ai entendu que apple allée arrêter de soutenir Iweb c vrais ?




Oui puisque vous ne l'avez plus sur votre Mac...


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> iLife c'est 49 &#8364;, un cadeau de Noël par exemple.


 

Attention la version boite d'iLife'11 (qui contient un DVD avec iWeb, iDVD, GarageBand, iPhoto, iMovie) a été déclarée "eol" (End of life, soit en fin de vie), ce qui signifie qu'elle n'est vendue que jusqu'à épuisement des stocks.


Ensuite, iLife'11 ne sera plus disponible QUE sur le Mac appStore, mais là, elle ne comporte plus ni iDVD ni iWeb (qui ne peuvent pas non plus etre achetée séparément)

Donc oui, on peut dire qu'iWeb n'existe plus.


----------



## ridgemac (16 Novembre 2011)

terodrel a dit:


> Je vois pas l'intérêt de acheter ilife à 49 euros, juste pour avoir iweb et i dvd, les applis garage band, iMovies et iphoto sont déjà sur mon mac .


Moi je dirais que iweb vaut bien 49 euros ! Surtout si tu ressens le besoin d'avoir cette application.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bien fait de conserver mon ilife'09 moi!


----------



## r e m y (17 Novembre 2011)

ridgemac a dit:


> Moi je dirais que iweb vaut bien 49 euros ! Surtout si tu ressens le besoin d'avoir cette application.


 
Attention avant d'investir car meêm si j'adore iWeb, pour ceux qui utilise Lion, iWeb aujourd'hui troune bien sous Lion. Mais on n'est pas à l'abri qu'une mise à jour quelconque de Lion casse cette compatibilité et il est alors à craindre qu'Apple ne fera rien pour corriger le problème dès lors qu'iWeb est abandonné par eux.

Donc pour ceux qui utilisent Lion, je trouve plus sage de se tourner vers d'autres logiciels de création de sites (même si je n'en ai vu aucun aussi simple d'usage qu'iWeb)


----------



## XAV31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

après réinstallation de Snow Leopard je n'ai plus certaines app natives de l'achat de mon MBP (fin 2009) qui était fourni avec entre autre Garage Band, Imovie, iWeb, etc... cités plus haut.
Je ne les trouve pas sur mon disque d'install (gris).
Je ne vois pas pourquoi je rachèterais iLife puisque j'ai acheté le MBP avec ces applications.

Que faire ?

merci


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2011)

Regarde si tu n'avais pas 2 DVD de fournis avec, dont un pour restaurer les applications (Bundled softwares)


----------



## XAV31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Merci, je relance pour vérifier.

Et bien oui, c'est bon !


----------



## Chefdegare (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pourrait-on me conseiller pour un outil facile et intuitif  (WYSIWYG, sans devoir nécessairement passer par du code) de webdesign qui pourrait remplacer iWeb ?

Salutations de saison...

CDG


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme je le disais plus haut webaccapella est ce qui ressemble le plus à iWeb.


----------



## deb76 (23 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme je le disais plus haut webaccapella est ce qui ressemble le plus à iWeb.



Dans le sens de prendre un module et de le faire glisser pour le déposer, oui, Iweb ressemble à WebAcappella mais ce dernier est nettement plus puissant. En plus, on peut décliner ses pages en Flash mais aussi en Html. Avec les templates de pages, on peut avoir une unité, se faire une charte graphique. 
Deux exemples des possibilités qu'offre WebAcappella. 
La première, le site complet que j'ai fait et que je vais refaire de façon plus souple, car là, il est tout en bloc, j'entends par là qu'il faut que j'envoie la totalité des pages pour changer une page. Ce qui, quand on est en fin de course du serveur de distribution, n'est guère pratique en raison de la lenteur d'envoi : http://www.d758076.eu/index.html

Du coup, j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaule, et je commence à faire des petits ensembles, avec lien sur le site principal, et qui permet de pouvoir changer le contenu rapidement :
http://www.d758076.eu/DebActus/index.html

WebAcappella permet de faire ça rapidement. J'avais essayé avec iWeb, je n'avais pas cette souplesse...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2012)

deb76 a dit:


> Dans le sens de prendre un module et de le faire glisser pour le déposer, oui, Iweb ressemble à WebAcappella mais ce dernier est nettement plus puissant. En plus, on peut décliner ses pages en Flash mais aussi en Html. Avec les templates de pages, on peut avoir une unité, se faire une charte graphique.
> Deux exemples des possibilités qu'offre WebAcappella.
> La première, le site complet que j'ai fait et que je vais refaire de façon plus souple, car là, il est tout en bloc, j'entends par là qu'il faut que j'envoie la totalité des pages pour changer une page. Ce qui, quand on est en fin de course du serveur de distribution, n'est guère pratique en raison de la lenteur d'envoi : http://www.d758076.eu/index.html
> 
> ...



Oui mais avec iWeb, il était lisible sur iPad... En ce moment j'ai une belle page noire me demandant d'installer flash...


----------



## yyouye (16 Novembre 2015)

Salut, je ré-ouvre ce post qui est un peu ancien, mais je voudrais savoir comment faire puisque Iweb n'existe plus.
Je souhaite reprendre mon site web, mais comment le faire progresser ? J'ai changé de machine, et je n'ai donc plus Iweb.
Est-ce que je peux récupérer mon ancien site et le basculer sur un nouveau ?
merci


----------



## momo-fr (16 Novembre 2015)

Google est ton ami mais le sais-tu ?


----------



## yyouye (19 Novembre 2015)

il s'agit là de mises à jour...
Je souhaite juste trouver un nouveau logiciel afin de refaire mon site web...mais MAC c'est bien, mais on ne trouve aucun logiciel....
Il y a des dizaines de logiciels gratuits pour PC, mais rien pour MAC. Alors c'est sûr, on est toujours en train de dire que MAC c'est mieux, mais au final......


----------



## momo-fr (19 Novembre 2015)

Heu Google reste ton ami… mais là, vu ton opinion, je vais te laisser chercher.


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2015)

Si tu veux maintenir ton site créé avec iWeb, iWeb reste utilisable

Si tu veux le recréer, ce n'est pas les logiciels qui manquent! Sur Mac comme sur Pc


----------

